# ADS Power Plate 6.5 cap



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

I opened up my ASD amp to fix a problem with a stripped screw on the speaker terminal. Got the replacement part ordered, then noticed a bad cap. It’s a Marcon EFM series 35v 470uF cap. Any suggestions on what I should replace it with? The rest of the caps look fine visually.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Just go to the digikey/mouser website to pick a same spec (470uf 35v radial electrolytic) cap. Also double check the dimension/shape and pin spacing first. This looks like a relatively larger diameter but shorter/lower height cap. (Shipping might cost more than the component itself.)


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you, I wasn’t sure if there was anything specific I needed to look for beyond the specs. I was looking at some standard caps with the same specifications and will make sure to check the dimensions.


----------

